# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Liderleri >  Atilla Kimdir ?

## ceyda

atilla_2010310.jpg" Yarın yeni bir gündür. "
Büyük Türk-Hun İmparatoru'dur. 395 yılında doğdu. Hun Devleti'nin kurucularından Muncuk'un oğludur. 434 yılında kardeşi Bledu ile birlikte İmparatorluğun başına geçti. Bir süre sonra kardeşinin öldürülmesiyle Tuna kıyılarından Çin Seddi'ne kadar uzayan imparatorluğun tek hâkimi oldu. 750 bin kişilik ordusuyla Galya şehirlerini alt üst etti. Orleans'ı kuşattı. Kuzey İtalya'yı silindir gibi ezip geçti. Avrupa'yı titreten bir cihangir oldu. 453 yılında öldü.Tıpkı Büyük İskender gibi bütün dünyaya hâkim olmak ihtirası ile dopdolu bulunan Attila, bu büyük emelini tamamen gerçekleştiremedi. Ancak tarihin tanıdığı en ünlü cihangirlerden biri oldu.Gençliğini barış için rehin olarak Roma'da geçirmiş, bu yüzden Roma kültürünün yanı sıra zaaflarını ve karakterlerini incelemişti. Latince'yi de ana dili gibi öğrenmişti. Hükümdar olduktan sonra Romalılar hakkındaki bütün bu bilgilerini en iyi şekilde değerlendirmeyi başardı. 

Attilâ önce Doğu Roma'yı hedef aldı. Bizans üzerine yürüdü. Kendisinden aman dileyen İmparatoru yıllık vergiye bağladı. Bir süre sonra vergisini ödemeyen imparatora, bunu pek pahalıya ödetti. Balkanlardan Mora'ya, oradan İstanbul kapılarına kadar olan bölgeyi ele geçirdi. Bizanslılar vergiyi iki misline çıkartarak İstanbul'u kurtardılar. Fakat, bu arada Bizans İmparatoru III. Valentinianus, bir suikastçı göndererek Attilâ'yı öldürtmeye teşebbüs etti. Bu teşebbüs sonuçsuz kaldı. İmparator bu kez kendi emriyle suikastı hazırlayanın kafasını kestirip Attilâ'ya göndermekle, kendisini temize çıkarmaya kalkıştı.

----------

